# Could Glasses soon be history?



## Steve MD (Jun 11, 2010)

*Could glasses soon be history?
*


> By Tom Geoghegan BBC News Magazine
> Glasses
> 
> Scientists have identified a gene that causes short-sightedness, a discovery which paves the way for treatment to prevent one of the world's most common eye disorders. So could this mean the end of spectacles?
> ...


BBC News - Could glasses soon be history?


----------



## DarklyValentine (Mar 4, 2010)

I am blind as a bat and haven't a clue what you just said.

I am going to go with a no anyhoos. Oddly they've(optics) been around many thousands of years...really iam not making that up)

the definition of what I see in many of these articles is that you a borked
to fix you
add gene
mad scientist
hammer and chisel (subtlety is akin to smashing open a stone with a another stone)
master race

Tinkering with the gnomes would surely lead to a shortage of garden ornaments


----------



## lylyness (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah, I think that glasses are popular as a fashion accessory now. I know a lot of people who wear clear glass glasses just because they like how they look. Especially with those big, thick-rimmed ones. 

Plus, I think there will always be sunglasses, so that may extend the life of regular glasses.


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

Alot of people look REALLY good in glasses, especially women. For the attractiveness reason alone, I think we will always have glasses. You're not going to see lingerie go away because scientists have developed extremely small/efficient inserts that shape and support the chest without having to wear a piece of clothing. 

P.S. I have worn glasses for the last 7 years because of my "myopic lifestyle" and I don't see a need to switch to contacts, partly because I'm scared to wear them.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I love science. :laughing:


----------



## Zic (Dec 30, 2009)

Stars said:


> Alot of people look REALLY good in glasses, especially women. For the attractiveness reason alone, I think we will always have glasses. You're not going to see lingerie go away because scientists have developed extremely small/efficient inserts that shape and support the chest without having to wear a piece of clothing.


Yeah, a lot of glasses are sexy.


----------



## Lucem (Dec 2, 2009)

nonfunctional fashion is still around.

See: Sunglasses that are barely tinted. Hats that really don't give you shade. Ties.


----------



## zwanglos (Jan 13, 2010)

Wearing glasses out of necessity kind of sucks, though.


----------



## sarek (May 20, 2010)

I have been wearing them for almost all of my life and no doubt I would look weird without them.
Still, if there was a safe way to get rid of them I would still do that. Appearances are irrelevant to me.


----------



## LeafStew (Oct 17, 2009)

30% of my apparent IQ lies above my nose. I think most people look smarter with glasses though. :happy:


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34 (Nov 22, 2009)

No, being a fashion accessory itself will not be enough to keep glasses around. Fashion is constantly changing. Watches were a fashion accessory, but now that people having cell-phones to tell the time, you hardly ever see someone with a watch. But, I think sunglasses and reading glasses will keep the fad alive, if up and down. Well, one day in the future when we have cybernetic eyes, I suppose we wont need those either. But yes, glasses look really good on a lot of women <3


----------



## Flowerpot (Aug 20, 2010)

If you wear glasses out of choice or because you think they look great, then you are lucky.:happy: 
I have had to wear them most of my life and was teased - simply because I wore glasses. I detest the things, but cannot wear contacts and my eyes are (apparently) not suitable for laser treatment.:sad:

So I am all for this type of research, so that we can all wear specs out of choice, not obligation.


----------

